# Mise en place d'un réseaux TCp/ip lan entre 2 machines



## barbacane (15 Mai 2000)

Hello,

J'ai une sorte de gros problème. J'ai acheté Quake3, Star war racer, et call to power. J'ai un powerbook( carte ethernet incluse) et un imacdv et un deuxiéme joueur. Tous ce qui faut pour jouer en réseau. Mais, pour mon plus grand malheur, le joueur frusté que je suis devenu n'arrive pas à créer un réseaux "tcp/ip lan" (réseaux interne) entre les deux ordi. J'ai macipx pour m'y aider.
Please aider moi..... j'en peux plus. J'suis en manque. Je vais être obligé de retourner jouer à "The Ho" en réseau.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2000)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris ta question. En tout cas voilà ma réponse.
N'hésite pas à me préciser ta demande si je suis à coté de la plaque.

Si tu veux créer un réseau TCP/IP entre tes deux machines, il faut d'abord les relier en ethernet ( câble croisé pas exemple ).
Puis tu configure dans le tableau de bord TCP/IP chaque machine avec une adresse différentes
Par ex : 192.168.1.10
Masque 255.255.255.0
et 
192.168.1.20
255.255.255.0

Comme cela les deux machines sont maintenant sur le mème réseau IP.
Si tu as un système récent , tu peux tester le système en paratgeant le disque d'une des machines et en accèdant à celui par Appleshare en utilisant l'accès par TCP/IP. Si tu vois la machine c'est OK.
Si tu possède un outils type PING alors tu pourras aussi t'assurer que ces deux machines se "voient" bien.

A partir de là, le réseau est en place et tu doit maintenant voir avec ton jeux pour le partage.

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2000)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris ta question. En tout cas voilà ma réponse.
N'hésite pas à me préciser ta demande si je suis à coté de la plaque.

Si tu veux créer un réseau TCP/IP entre tes deux machines, il faut d'abord les relier en ethernet ( câble croisé pas exemple ).
Puis tu configure dans le tableau de bord TCP/IP chaque machine avec une adresse différentes
Par ex : 192.168.1.10
Masque 255.255.255.0
et 
192.168.1.20
255.255.255.0

Comme cela les deux machines sont maintenant sur le mème réseau IP.
Si tu as un système récent , tu peux tester le système en paratgeant le disque d'une des machines et en accèdant à celui par Appleshare en utilisant l'accès par TCP/IP. Si tu vois la machine c'est OK.
Si tu possède un outils type PING alors tu pourras aussi t'assurer que ces deux machines se "voient" bien.

A partir de là, le réseau est en place et tu doit maintenant voir avec ton jeux pour le partage.

A+


----------



## ficelle (20 Mai 2000)

chez moi c'est pareil...
deux machines, un cable croisé, tcp/ip réglé sur "ethernet" ou "apple talk/macip" suivant les jeux, 2 adresses ip avec la meme racine, meme pas besoin de valeur de masque de reseau, et, et, et, c'est parti....


----------



## barbacane (20 Mai 2000)

Merci les gars,

ca marche et c'est chanmé!!!!!!!

A+


----------

